# Angelwax Revelation is a revelation



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Hi, the young girl up the road asked me if I would detail her Black Mini Cooper, I had to say yes, didn't I. Just spent five hard hours on it as it had the worst alloy wheels I have seen to date. This is how it went.

1. 2 applications of Bilberry to clean off all the dirt, brush and power washer.

2. 3 hits of Hot Wheels. brush and power washer. Still loads baked on.

3. 3 hits of Wolfs Decon Gel, brush and power washer. Shifted most but not all.

Run out of Iron X so reached for my new bottle of Revelation. Wow, got to work within 90 seconds and made such a difference.

£9.95 a litre, bargain.

Attached are images of the 1st hit with Revelation.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Only 2 pictures... And not even one of the "young girl up the road"


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I've got a sample of this, I need to get round to trying it out


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Natalie said:


> I've got a sample of this, I need to get round to trying it out


On this performance and having used Iron X, this will now be my go to brake dust remover.


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

It smells good too doesn't it! 

We'll I think it does anyway, like berries. Though my dad thinks it smells of bubblegum


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Drewie said:


> It smells good too doesn't it!
> 
> We'll I think it does anyway, like berries. Though my dad thinks it smells of bubblegum


I go with bubblegum. Great smell, great performance.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice results!


----------



## Penfold90 (Jun 22, 2013)

I've had some of this for a while - has always seemed to be pretty good but I've not had a whole lot to compare it to!


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Think I need to get some of this to try it out just need to find out when I'm next off work to pop along and get some, does anyone know if there open weekends


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Not normally open at week-ends


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Matt can be in sometimes at weekends. 

I caught him on Saturday afternoon about 4. Best to phone first


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

I love the results of this, bought 5 litres at Waxstock off John and certainly not disappointed!


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Angelwax products are certainly in a class of their own. I have only two, but can't wait to lay my hands on a few others, including this.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Must admit, everything I have tried from Angelwax has been great. Only Angelwax AG, H2go and their superior glass cleaner so far. But I'm after a nice wax for my red mini and need a new iron fallout remover. Revelation it is. Thanks for posting buddy!


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Hunty said:


> Must admit, everything I have tried from Angelwax has been great. Only Angelwax AG, H2go and their superior glass cleaner so far. But I'm after a nice wax for my red mini and need a new iron fallout remover. Revelation it is. Thanks for posting buddy!


You won't be disappointed with Revelation neither :thumb:


----------

